# Rabbit after neutering.



## TJB00 (Mar 8, 2020)

My one year old bunny got neutered yesterday (Friday) he’s been inside ever since and seems happy. Dead flops, hopping around, eating hay and drinking some water. 
However, today I have noticed his poops are very dry and tiny. He hasn’t eaten much of his nuggets since being home either. 
He’s eating veggies I provide, still drinking water and eating hay. I’m just a bit concerned as to why his poops are so dry and small right now? They were fine yesterday evening. Thanks all.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

I think that's normal as it's probably because he hasn't eaten much and he's not getting the vitamins he needs so his poo will be a little dry but anyone please quote me if I am wrong


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Anesthesia slows gut mobility. Plenty of fibre and water. If you are still worried ask your vet for advice


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Timothy hay might help. I would go to the vet and get some bio lapis . It helps balance the gut .


----------



## Raji (Apr 16, 2020)

Their poos can get smaller when their intake is less and did to medication slowing down the guts
I think because he’s just had surgery it’s most prob fine, but just encourage fibre content in order for the pellets fo form and to get his gut going again. Plenty of hay and water should do it x


----------

